# Gilbert Lake



## cazmataz

Any of you ever fished Gilbert Lake in the Uintas, trailhead near Lonetree? I have heard decent reports on it. Is it fairly shallow. If you have any info. on it I would appreciate it before I take the near 10 mile, up-hill hike and find nothing. I am thinking of heading up the 3rd week of June, hopefully before the skeeters get too bad.


----------



## BerryNut

Never fished Glibert, but from my experience, any Uinta lake that is more than three miles off the main road is worth the hike. You might want to PM Campfire, he knows more about the Uinta Lakes than anyone I have ever talked to. He could point you in the right direction.


----------



## Ben Trod

I took my very first backpack trip to gilbert lake when I was 8 yrs old. I remeber catching lots of brookies on flies trailed behind a clear bubble. that was approx 23 yrs ago give or take. I'm sure there are plenty of brookies still in both lakes. I remember lots of wind. Might have snow still the 3rd week of june, ice too perhaps. from all my backpack trips (40 something since that Gilbert Lake trip) to various areas, I've found mosquitos to be the worst.. earlier in the summer. I remeber lots of wind on that trip too. very pretty area.


----------



## cazmataz

Thanks for the replies. You said there should be plenty of brookies in both lakes. What other lake are you referring to.


----------



## Ben Trod

I'm pretty sure there is an upper gilbert, although I'm not sure it's named on the map. If I recall it was small and shallow but still held fish.


----------



## flyguy7

I would senda PM to Wyogoob. He has spent a lot of time poking around the uintas.


----------



## cazmataz

Thanks for the information guys. I am excited to head up there. It might be worth unpacking a mosquito net to explore a new lake. I will post later next month when I go.


----------



## Gordon

Do not-I repeat DO NOT over look the connecting streams between the lakes up there. And look out there are a ton of moose up there, the cows with calves would rather stomp you than look at you.


----------



## FlyRx

I fished it back in 2001. I'm thinking late July. Fun trip. It is a shallow lake, there were moose who would eat out in the middle of it. One walked right through camp. Fish were very cooperative. I don't think I fished anything other than an EHC. It was fun. Hope you have a great time.


----------



## cazmataz

Gordon and Rx,

Thanks for the great information. It will come in handy here in a few months.


----------



## troutscout

They're saying that the Mirror Lake highway won't be open until the second or third week in June. I haven't driven up yet so I don't know anything first hand. ^^ike


----------



## troutscout

I totally take that back - the road is now open!


----------



## tuffluckdriller

I fished it about 3 years ago. Decent fishing, but nothing as big as I had hoped for. Mostly caught cutts in the lake, and brookies/cutts in the streams. Biggest fish was about 13". Let us know if it's better. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## wyogoob

The Gilbert Lake and Gilbert Peak area is a favorite place of mine. Geeze, I have yet to climb the mountain though, thrwarted on three attemps by either lightning, wind, or snow.

The top of West Beaver Creek drainage has a nice herd of moose and elk. There are Rocky Mountain Sheep on the ridge tops.

The lake sees moderate use, mostly during the hunting season. The fishing is good for pan-sized Brookies and Cutts. Practice catch and release.

Gilbert is over my right shoulder in this pic:









Camp at Gilbert Lake:









Looking back down the West Fork of Beaver Creek:


----------



## cazmataz

Wyogoob,

Great pics. Thanks for the report. I had to postpone my trip to July.Do you use flies of do you use spinners up there?


----------



## wyogoob

cazmataz said:


> Wyogoob,
> 
> Great pics. Thanks for the report. I had to postpone my trip to July.Do you use flies of do you use spinners up there?


Flies, #14 Renegades wet or dry. But it doesn't matter much in the Uintas.


----------



## tuffluckdriller

I'd be sure to have a combo pole with both types of reels. Use a red/white daredevil, a gold w/ red spot jakes, or silver with red jake's, or a yellow with red spot & silver flasher panther martin. A mosier is my fly of choice up there. It knocks them dead. Bead headed prince nymph always does good there, too.

Let us know how it goes. Have fun and be safe!


----------



## flyguy7

just about any fly will work in the Uintas. They are not selective. For me the number one important feature about dries is that they are visible. Renegades and mosquitoes work butthey are not that easy to see. Parachute adams, trudes and wulffs work as well and they are much easier to see. Terrestrial insects are the most common food source (flying ants and beetles) on the surface and will always catch fish up there. For me, I throw a foam beetle with some poly yarn for vsibility or a flying ant tied with a white CDC wing. I have caught many fish off of big PMX's, Hoppers, and chernobyl ants even though they don't resemble any of the available food sources. If you really want to get glutoness, hang a #16 or #18 Zebra midge off of a buyant dry.


----------



## Guns and Flies

That is an excellent picture Wygoob, I've fished all of those lakes. Half of them didn't have fish in them but it is a pretty area.


----------



## wyogoob

Guns and Flies said:


> That is an excellent picture Wygoob, I've fished all of those lakes. Half of them didn't have fish in them but it is a pretty area.


Thanks.

True. Only found fish in one lake above Gilbert and only on one trip.


----------

